# Automator



## Rainarkan (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens aujourd'hui vous voir pour vous poser une question.
Je suis en train d'effectuer un programme sous Automator (Système : Mac OS X). 
Ce programme consiste à effectuer l'enregistrement tous les jours à la  même heure d'un fichier précis dans un DDE, depuis le PC d'exploitation.  

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :


Le fichier
Copier le fichier du Finder
Obtenir la valeur de la variable
Boucles
Or, dans ce que j'ai trouvé "obtenir la valeur de la variable" on  met l'heure en HH:MM:SS pour l'heure actuelle. Mais j'ai peur qu'à ce  moment-là ça prend l'heure où j'ouvre le fichier et décale à chaque  fois l'heure d'enregistrement du fichier, du coup. *Ainsi je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de mettre une heure fixe de départ ? *

Ainsi que dans "Boucles" on met 'répéter après tant de minutes'. *Or j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible de mettre 'répéter à telle heure' en mettant une heure HH:MM:SS ? *

Merci d'avance de votre aide .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Vous n'avez pas besoin de boucle ni de variable pour exécuter un workflow à une heure fixe 

Voici une solution :
Enregistre ton workflow au format *Application*.
Crée un événement dans l'application *iCal*  à l'heure désirée.
Double-clic sur le nouvel événement.
Dans la ligne répéter : sélectionne "*chaque jour*"
Dans la ligne alarme : sélectionne "*Ouvrir le fichier*"
Sélectionne ton application (créé par Automator) en dessous de la ligne alarme :


----------



## krylatov (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
je ne trouve plus le script qui permet une fois reçu un mail 
de lancer une série d'actions  en fonction de l'objet et du corps.


l'idée :
Le mac reçoit un mail qui affiche un document à l'écran, puis un autre avec un timer particulier.

pourriez vous m'aider. Merci


----------

